# it just died



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

94 gmc k1500 off roading today in the rain for about hour n half all of sudden the truck slows down and i go to press the accelerater.. i look down at the dash rpms are going down to zero along with mph and as i look down it says check gages. so i shut it off and try to restart and doesnt work. thought it was the battery but me and my buddy jump started it and had all power in lights and radio. two days ago put in brand new ignition switch, thought it was the starter but brought it to autozone the other day and test said its all good. the truck basically just died im thinking it could be the spark plugs or distrubutor caps, any one agree disagree? and how to fix the problem, thanks all input helpful


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Does it turn over? If it does check for spark, if no spark it could be a coil. Make shur you check the fuses also.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Just died*

Hard to say need more info check pulse spark if both are gone assume power[maxi-fuse]or crank position sensor.Call your best friend with a scanner is proably the best advice


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*spark*

thanks both you, no spark going from the distrubutor cap to the coil, havent checked the fuse yet or the crank pisition


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

Turn the key on, listen for the fuel pump.
If you don't hear it, check for spark.
If you don't have spark, check the module in the distributor.
That's a pretty common thing with them.
Rich


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*module in distrubutor*

thanks msc but how do u check that?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

remove it and take it to your local parts store. most parts store's will be able to test them.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Maybe you should'nt go off roading anymore....lol


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*hahah*

haha yea great idea


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

*How much is it worth today?*

If the truck cranks over, Make sue you are getting close to 12v.(under 10 it won't start) Check single wire to distributor with test light or meter, If you have power there and no spark that module is toast(it is under the distributor cap). I have had the power wire to the distributor come off and do exactly what you described.

cheers,

Doug


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I had a distributer cap simply go bad. Truck wouldn't start. Never seen that before. Changed out the cap and it started like a champ. Maybe your cap got crap into when you went 'off-roading'. You might also look at all your electrical connections, clean and seal them.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

replace the coil.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

yea coil thats what me and my dad think it is


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might look at your wiring too. There are fusible links in the harness that fry all the time. I have seen GM's that part of the stuff works but not all, like the blower motor and lights but no power to the coil. Or no power to the computer. ( neighbors 93 C1500 ) If it does it again move the wiring harness under the hood while someone cranks the starter. It might of started after the cap was replaced because it had cooled down and whatever over heated now works.


----------

